# Westchester, IL - 2000 f250 4x4 lariat 5.4



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

2000 f250 4x4 lariat 5.4 v8
128K, brand new rebuilt transmission with tuger kit. 2018 factory rims with tires that have very few miles on them. Have paperwork/ maintenance records since purchased in 2014. Good condition with normal wear Leather interior 40/20/40 front seat, 4'' BDS lift & PMF track bar, fox shocks, PMF break lines, upgraded 05-07 paint matched front end with all led light upgrade. Platinum rear tailgate with 08 plus bumper, 08 plus running boards with custom running/ strobe lighting. 05-07 side badge, 08 plus mirrors paint matched with heat and recon lights/ strobing. Western ultra mount 3 plug straight blade snow plow mount and wiring, NO PLOW for sale. Inside- 08 plus door panels, weather tech front floor mates. Custom 8 OEM switch setup with fuse box. Double Din Radio Pioneer AVH 4200, Polk DB572- 4 speakers, Sound Ordinance M75-4 AMP.. Newer Gibson cat back exhaust. Powder coated red Mag tech rear dif cover, bed liner. Small passenger side exhaust manifold leak. 10,200 OBO


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

How did you keep it from rusting? My 2000 looks waaaaay worse. 
The passenger side exhaust manifold leak is normal for those fords.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> How did you keep it from rusting? My 2000 looks waaaaay worse.
> The passenger side exhaust manifold leak is normal for those fords.


I was thinking the same thing. I just replaced the driver side manifold on my 04. That is a good looking truck for the year.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

The truck is incredible in person.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> How did you keep it from rusting? My 2000 looks waaaaay worse.
> The passenger side exhaust manifold leak is normal for those fords.


Bought it from a older gentlemen that always kept it clean. I have OCD with cleaning etc. Took out as much foam as I could with the rear wheel wells, por 15 most of the underside of the body then used a heavy duty rust protector. Secret haha LSP 3, expensive. However, compared to fluid film it is night and day difference.


----------

